# results are posted



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

the reasults are up at the dnr website
i got my first choice of first season area k


----------



## rwbaker (Dec 14, 2007)

I got my butterball lic private zz


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

First season K


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Got it! 

Here is a link to check:
https://secure1.state.mi.us/rssdraw/


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

First season ZA


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

I got mine! Unit ZE, first week...


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like both me and my boy got ours for the frst hunt area K.My brother got one for the second hunt.Going to be a busy spring.


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

Son and I....first season ZB:yikes:


----------



## Birddogm33 (Nov 9, 2007)

First Season Unit F


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

stickbow shooter said:


> Got mine,First season K.





Cherokee said:


> First season K





norton shores killer said:


> first season area k


Same for me. You guys better not be chasing my birds. 

:lol:


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

First season zf.. can't wait!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

4th year in a row for ze 1st hunt.


----------



## BruceDafter (Oct 28, 2011)

I checked this morning at 6am and got my tag for the UP. need a LOT of snow to melt in 7 weeks! Missed out on harvesting a bird last year after connecting on my first one in '10. Can't wait.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Second week ZB


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

both the wife and I got ours. She's excited about her first turkey hunt and she's hoping to take it with her crossbow.

I'll be carrying my gun incase she misses :lol:

good luck everyone. I cannot wait for winter to be over and spring turkey to be here :coolgleam


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

got my first choice, April 29-May 5. I get to hit up the walleye opener on the weekend and hopefully bag a bird. Good luck all.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

My buddy got area ZE APR 29- May 5th, I believe that was his first choice. I drew my first choice area ZE May 13-31. During this time we will be hitting some fishing spots and also doing a hog hunt in Ohio May 17-19. May will be a fun filled month!

GL to all!
Jim


----------

